# Questions avant achat Apple TV



## BernardMac66 (27 Octobre 2020)

Salut,

Avant tout, je n'ai pas trouvé de section conseil d'achat Apple TV donc désolé si je ne suis pas au bon endroit.
J'ai compte acheter une Apple TV mais est ce le bon moment ? Je ne me suis pas du tout renseigné dessus avant donc je ne voudrais pas acheter avant une nouvelle version, même si c'est dans quelques mois.

Actuellement, j'utilise un Shield première version depuis des années et j'en suis très content. Mais il faiblit, rame et la manette ne fonctionne plus qu'en mode filaire (et en plus elle a des faux contact)

Comme depuis j'ai pas mal de matos Apple, iPhone, iPad, iMac et surement bientôt un homepod mini je me disais que ça serait pas mal de switcher sur l'apple TV.

Du coup au niveau de mon utilisation, c'est surtout Plex que j'utilise avec un NAS dans mon garage. Les appli de streaming habituelle comme Netflix tout ça tout ça.

Et je m'intéresse a Apple Arcade que je prendrais avec Apple One, mais est ce que ça tourne vraiment bien dessus ? Sur iMac le jeu Neo Cab se lançait avec les paramètres au max et ça ramait tellement que je mettais 5 min a le lancer et a baisser la résolution. Donc est ce que c'est vraiment fluide ?

Pas trop d'autres questions, désolé elle font vraiment doublons, mais c'était pas vraiment un appareil que je pensais acheter avant ce matin...

Merci.


----------



## ericse (27 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Perso je trouve que l'Apple TV est un peu chère juste pour Plex et Netflix, j'utilise un Fire TV et ça fonctionne parfaitement.
Bon, du coup je ne suis pas très qualifié pour tes autres questions


----------



## BernardMac66 (27 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Perso je trouve que l'Apple TV est un peu chère juste pour Plex et Netflix, j'utilise un Fire TV et ça fonctionne parfaitement.
> Bon, du coup je ne suis pas très qualifié pour tes autres questions


Je suis d'accord avec toi et j'aurais même préféré garder mon Shield. Mais quitte a changer je me disais que unifier les OS serait peut être cool.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Octobre 2020)

Honnêtement, pour en avoir une Apple TV 4k à la maison, c'est juste génial, et même au bout de 5ans, ce genre de produit de ralentis pas.
Et pour jouer, tu peux connecter une manette PS4 ou Xbox par exemple.

L'apple TV, c'est une grand oui pour moi, les seuls qui me comprendrons sont ceux qui en ont une.


----------



## ericse (28 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> pour en avoir une Apple TV 4k à la maison, c'est juste génial, et même au bout de 5ans


Ah ben je te comprends, si tu as les prototypes 2 ans avant leur sortie, ça doit être super exaltant   



IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> les seuls qui me comprendrons sont ceux qui en ont une


Par contre ceux qui en ont *eu *une seront moins convaincus...

Bon, bref, il vaut mieux essayer pour se faire une idée, l'avantage c'est que ça se revend bien d'occase


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Ah ben je te comprends, si tu as les prototypes 2 ans avant leur sortie, ça doit être super exaltant
> 
> 
> Par contre ceux qui en ont *eu *une seront moins convaincus...
> ...


Non, j'ai l'apple TV 4k depuis 1an et demi, mais mes parents on la 3 depuis sa sortie, j'avais testé, c'était super réactif, donc j'en ai pris une récente.
L'apple TV 3, c'était avec une puce A5 il me semble, donc 2011.


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Octobre 2020)

Et bien moi je viens de commander à l’instant un Fire TV
Je n’avais pas envie d’une boite en plus à côté de la tv 
Pourtant ça fait un moment que je tourne autour de cette Apple TV


----------



## love_leeloo (10 Novembre 2020)

Firetv reçue 
C’est top
Molotov, netflix, mycanal 
Ça marche parfaitement 
Je l’alimente par le port usb de ma tv comme ça pas de câble qui se voit
Très satisfait 

En solde en ce moment


----------

